# How To Edit A CHM File???



## go4saket (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I have a tutorial in a CHM file format. I want to add some notes and highlight some stuff in the tutorial. Is it possible to edit a CHM file and if yes, how?

Chao.


----------



## blueshift (Sep 27, 2006)

I recommend this. Use HTML Help Workshop to create CHM files. It can decompile too. So first decompile your chm and then edit the html files that will come up and then again compile it.

These are the softwares that can edit existing chm file.(both are trial versions)
*www.gold-software.com/download1508.html
*www.solutionsoft.com/htmlhelp.htm


----------

